# Kanaldesign für Youtube (Suche jemanden der sich mit Photoshop auskennt)



## Grotix (5. Juni 2016)

*Kanaldesign für Youtube (Suche jemanden der sich mit Photoshop auskennt)*

Hey Leute,
Ich und ein Freund wollen Hobbymässig einen Youtube Kanal machen. Hauptsächlich ums Gaming.

Habe mich schon selber versucht an einem Kanaldesign aber leider bin ich nicht der Photoshop Profi um da etwas allso schönes hinzubekommen.

Vllt findet sich ja jemand der uns ein Kanalbild & Profilbild erstellen könnte.
Der Künstler wird dann auch natürlich im Kanal erwähnt wenn er dies möchte 

Derjenige würde uns sehr weiterhelfen, danke 

Achja einfach dann melden und besprochen wird dann alles per PN


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Kanaldesign für Youtube (Suche jemanden der sich mit Photoshop auskennt)*

Warum versuchst du es nicht einfach selbst via GIMP (kostenlose Bildbearbeitung). Ich hatte ebenfalls keinen Plan davon und hab mir dann innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden einige GIMP-Funktionen über Tutorials angeschaut und dann innerhalb einer Stunde ein relativ einfaches, aber m.M.n. hübsches, Titelbild für meinen Youtubekanal erstellt. Das Logo hab ich übrigens in 5 Min. in Paint erstellt^^....gut, so sieht es letztlich auch aus!  Hat mich aber mitunter nie gestört, weil es immerhin von mir selbst war. Wenn man sich aber Logo und Titelbild von einem anderen machen lässt, ist doch der ganze Kanal irgendwie gelogen. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## time-machine (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kanaldesign für Youtube (Suche jemanden der sich mit Photoshop auskennt)*

Denke auch dass du es mal versuchen solltest, niemand arbeitet umsonst und ein guter banner mit logo, dafür nehmen einige gerne 100€ und mehr.


----------



## D4rkResistance (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kanaldesign für Youtube (Suche jemanden der sich mit Photoshop auskennt)*



time-machine schrieb:


> Denke auch dass du es mal versuchen solltest, niemand arbeitet umsonst und ein guter banner mit logo, dafür nehmen einige gerne 100€ und mehr.


Erstmal: Der Beitrag hier ist schon mehrere Monate alt. Außerdem stimmt das nicht. Gibt genug Anlaufstellen, wo andere User kostenlos Banner & Logo erstellen. Aber dennoch würde ich ihm empfehlen es selbst zu erstellen. Ist einfach persönlicher & man kann es nach seinen eigenen Vorstellungen gestalten.


----------



## time-machine (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Kanaldesign für Youtube (Suche jemanden der sich mit Photoshop auskennt)*

Ja und wenn du dir die threads durchliest, wollen viele geld dafür was ja auch ok ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

